# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  17th Annual Seattle Reptile Expo

## Sama

Here is the link, anyone going?
http://www.beanfarm.com/nwcbe/

October 15, 2011 - October 16, 2011
Sat: 10 am - 5pm 
Sun:10 am - 4 pm

Admission:
One Day: $7
Two Days: $12
Kids 10 & Under: FREE

----------


## Simple Man

I'll be there one of the two days. Not sure yet on which  :Smile: 

Regards,

B

----------


## Argentra

I'll be there Saturday.  :Very Happy:  Finally get to go after missing it the past two years.

----------


## Anatopism

I'll be there on the 15th as well =) So excited. I like reptile show days more than christmas and birthdays =P

----------


## Sama

Cool, I am trying for Saturday the 15th as well. Still work in ferndale at 4 though so can't stay long = S.

----------


## Valentine Pirate

I'll be there Sunday! So excited, taking my boyfriend and his daughter and I don't think either of them has been to anything like a reptile show  :Very Happy:

----------


## RestlessRobie

Will be there Saturday for most of the day working the PNWHS Booth satuerday morning till about 1 ish hopw to see you guys there :Razz:

----------


## Anatopism

> Will be there Saturday for most of the day working the PNWHS Booth satuerday morning till about 1 ish hopw to see you guys there


What times? I'll be there early, and will try to say hi  :Smile:

----------


## Rat160

So how big is this thing. Even though the show in Portland this year was bigger than ive seen it in years there was still not many BP's. I would be driving several hours to get there just dont really want it to be a waste of time. Plus Ive been working weekends fr like 2 years so now that I FINALLY have weekends off I have been cherishing them...

----------


## Valentine Pirate

> So how big is this thing. Even though the show in Portland this year was bigger than ive seen it in years there was still not many BP's. I would be driving several hours to get there just dont really want it to be a waste of time. Plus Ive been working weekends fr like 2 years so now that I FINALLY have weekends off I have been cherishing them...


I liked last year. Not a majority of BPs but I enjoyed going to see the variety and get the pulse of the local herp world xD If you're just going for BPs it wouldn't be outstanding I don't think, but I'm having a hard time remembering about how many tables had them when I went. I picked up a couple of crested geckos myself

----------


## RestlessRobie

> What times? I'll be there early, and will try to say hi


We are set to start at the boothat 10-? at least a couple hours so stop by and say HI  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## MorphMaster

How was this show? Thinking about going this year. How big was it? Were there many balls or at least a nice variety of them. LMK por favor

----------


## Simple Man

It's a good show. I know Alan Cole is going to be there with some nice stuff. Rockstar Reptiles is usually there and a few others. If you're from this area it is the best show we have up here.

Regards,

B

----------


## Rat160

When is the next show? Thinking about making the 3 hour trip up there.


Please excuse any errors sent from my crap phone.

----------


## Valentine Pirate

I think it's this next weekend, the bean farm has an info page on it.

I'm hoping I can convince someone to cover me, it's a little late to request days off but... I haven't been to any shows in about a year and a half now! Withdrawals are killing me

----------


## catzeye21138

I'm going to the 2012 show this Saturday. I'm coming home with something, I'm just not sure what yet!  :Good Job:

----------

